# Hear water in stomach or bowels



## mania (Jul 29, 2010)

When I massage or press down on my bowels I can hear water moving around inside. I don't drink lots of water, that makes me feel very bloated, like the water just sits in my stomach for hours.Is this normal? Has anyone else had this?


----------



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

mania said:


> When I massage or press down on my bowels I can hear water moving around inside. I don't drink lots of water, that makes me feel very bloated, like the water just sits in my stomach for hours.Is this normal? Has anyone else had this?


I've had this too. I don't know if it's normal though. But it's only after I drink alot of water and then jump up & down/try to workout. That's when I hear what sounds like the water I just drank swishing around in my bowels. Like as if my tummy was a drink container and it sounds like the liquid shaken up. I take Miralax in 16 oz of water so after that is when I hear is and i'm moving around. I wondered about that though. I don't know if that's normal either. I wouldn't think so though. Because does everybody elses stomach make noise where you can hear the water the just drank? I don't think so


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Everyone's colon makes some noise, most people just don't notice it. Everyone's intestines have water in them. You add water to the food in order to be able to get any nutrients out of it, then in the colon it takes that water back out. You don't want your intestines to be silent or devoid of fluid.


----------

